# Video: Drive Sebring / WEC Coverage Including Excellent Allan McNish Interview



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Sebring we had the pleasure of meeting Drive's motorsport guru Leo Parente (who told us he's a Fourtitude regular... thanks Leo!). We weren't surprised that the conversation would be both surrounding motorsport and tremendously interesting, and we further weren't very surprised to see Leo and the Drive team come up with some excellent Sebring coverage. 

In our opinion, one of the best pieces to come from there Sebring series is an interview with Allan McNish shot before Sebring race week had even started. It appears the crew caught Allan at the Audi Forum Sonoma as part of the SimRaceway rollout. Leo and Allan sit down for a 30+ minute interview that may be insanely long by YouTube standards but well worth your time. Parente invites McNish to talk about his relationship with his racecars to a level most interviews rarely approach. Watch below.






Chronologically next came the 12 Hours of Sebring. The Drive team has recapped the race in a broad sense, so not just from an Audi perspective. That said, the race was dominated by Audi so they play a big role and they even capture the R18s rolling in to winner's circle and the celebrations of the winning Audi team.






Finally, Leo P. and JF Musial from Drive attended the same Monday test for Audi Sport that we did. Our own vide will be live later this week but you can enjoy this very in-depth coverage from Drive that is up and ready for view.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Good news is that it seems that you may have a new partner in crime with Leo. Saw the Drive pieces, and like with your stuff, is on par with anything that Audi themselves release.

Looking forward to your take on proceedings in a few days--at least the laptop issues didn't kill your stuff off.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

chernaudi;bt1685 said:


> Good news is that it seems that you may have a new partner in crime with Leo. Saw the Drive pieces, and like with your stuff, is on par with anything that Audi themselves release.
> 
> Looking forward to your take on proceedings in a few days--at least the laptop issues didn't kill your stuff off.


Thanks Chern. I gave Leo a ride to a dinner we had with the Audi Sport team and had the pleasure of sitting between him and TK at dinner. Seems like a great guy and I look forward to seeing him and maybe working with him in the future.

Honestly, I'm really blown away by his depth of interview with Allan in the first video at the top. There's some great detail there that I've seen before with Allan but have never been fortunate enough to capture on video. He's raised the bar and JF's shooting only pushes it further.


----------



## shoxpascher (Mar 31, 2012)

De nombreux mère et le père acquièrent souvent jeunes Nike Turbo par conséquent à leurs bébés essentiellement offerts qui les posséder lieu d'être chic, génial dans l'inclusion pour le fixer.chaussures shox r2


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Any news on your Sebring test content? I haven't heard or read any updates recently on that front.


----------

